# I got my sexy girl back!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

took the dogs out to play some fetch since I haven't spent much time playing with them much lately. sorry for the poopy phone photos









Tellin' it like it REALLY is


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg girl she looks like a thousand times better, she looks soooo happy  I am glad she is home with you


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you, all she needed was her run, good food and let genetics take over the rest. =3


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great looking girl ,nice pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww she's looking amazing  She just needed her momma back


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

look at them muscles!She's lookin great!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thank you and yep, hers is home where she belongs..she is sleeping next to me right now and so is B-rad LOL! they are two lazy dogs!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

she's baaaaaaaack... better than ever!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

That's how she rolls.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looking good!
sooo happy for you that you ended up getting her back. i couldnt imagine what you went through.
she's a very well together dog *two thumbs up*


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you Niz, she is my everything and I was just so stressed out all the time worried sick about her! I am so glad she did what she did and ended up coming home where she needs to be. ^.^


----------

